# Totally Truck



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

*Totaled Truck*

buddy texted me these today, I don't know ANY details except it happen today, raining and roads freezing up

















can never be to careful!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

That was a sweet truck too. Hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow. So much front end damage even with a plow. Wholly crap.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I hope the guy is alright. That's ugly.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've only got two questions. Is the driver injured? and how fast were they going?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

No doubt speed was a factor. Looks like the windshield was pushed out from inside. Body push it? Roads have been bad here. We all need to slow down.


----------



## GM Landscape (Sep 3, 2012)

Advertising nightmare for that owner. Hope drivers ok


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Had to be loaded with salt for the front of that truck to buckle like that. It folded up like a Honda. I hope the driver is ok. Never like to see anyone get hurt .


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Could hav e fallen asleep at wheel. I know I've been lacking sleep with all the weather we have had here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the crash. Is this a T intersection or what? No rear tracks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That is one strong little tree....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

upon further review


He came over the sidewalk down aways?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Ouch......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

cj7plowing;1718177 said:


> I hope the driver is ok. Never like to see anyone get hurt .


Me too.

Do any of you guys know the business owner ?

http://www.anemonelandscape.com/index.html

I'm sure you could find out if they made it out okay


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

JB1;1718213 said:


> It was a good thing you were there and seen what happened, thanks for the first hand knowledge.


Bahahahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know anyone who would drive a loaded truck like that...it's possible there was another vehicle involved (commuter late for work not aware of the icy conditions) and the impact put them there, they just came to rest against the tree. There is a pole down as well


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

HOLY ISH!!!!! is the driver ok….???


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That is one scary looking wreck. I hope for no serious injuries or worse.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

if it was loaded with salt i am sure the weight of the load would have shifted the bed and headboard.
it does not look like it was loaded 
i hope the driver was okay, this is a wake up call for me too i know that i drive too fast in the snow, and i should keep my seatbelt on.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Long and the short of it just hope everyone made it out ok. Regardless if fault.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Ugly at best.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That will buff right out.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

that was a nice truck hope hes alright


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have seen damage like that before to a PLOW truck. When looking at the pictures you must remember with the plow on the front you have changed ALL designed crash zones. You have not one. All the forces are applied diffrent. ADD weight they are just massive forces compounded.

So before we start jumping all over the operator sit back and look hard at photos. That hit was to the driverside corner of the truck. The damage seen is not that uncommon to push the cab and front wheel back as you see. I had one at FD that was from a 30 mph impact. THe damage we had looked just like the picture's. I will not comment on injuries. that can be anything or nothing. As time goes on with all the new cars i'm no longer shocked at looking at MVA damage. The cars wrecked and no injuries at all


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I would bet it was an intersection T-bone. The post laying on the ground has 2 street signs on it and the damage to the truck as was mentioned is to the driverside corner.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate the be a downer here but there is o way the driver made it out. That looks really nasty!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow is that thing is twisted. Sounds like some of you guys from Chicago area might know him, any word on him.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

I hate the be a downer here but there is o way the driver made it out. That looks really nasty! 



and you know this how ??????


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I think it safe to say the driver was hurt and possible others judging by windshield. I wear my seatbelt religiously as probably most of you do.

I do admit I do not often wear it while plowing snow or doing snow activities. I think we all agree the vehicle is moving in a fair rate of speed upon impact. even with airbags and all other safety devices, a hit like that could be devastating to life, especially if the driver or passenger we're Unbelted!

not looking to debate, speculate, or argue. point is this could happen anywhere anytime to anyone.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

why is the plow in 2 different locations?? its posable that they moved it but in the first picture its raped around the tree and in the 2nd its like it never raped around the tree???


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1718206 said:


> That is one strong little tree....


Trees don't give an inch man. I saw a tree less half that size, peel a 92 Lesabre from the hood to the back seat when the guy left the highway at about 60mph. Fell asleep at the wheel.

Trees win. Always.

Hoping the guy is ok. Thumbs Up


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

WingPlow;1718834 said:


> and you know this how ??????


I don't but after being on the fire department and responding to many crashes, some fatal, I am assuming. Typically when the passenger compartment has intrusion that much it's a bad day. Also that's one he'll of a truck to smash up that much.
If the driver wasn't killed they were SERIOUSLY injured. If they weren't they had someone looking out for them that day.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

docsgmc;1718882 said:


> why is the plow in 2 different locations?? its posable that they moved it but in the first picture its raped around the tree and in the 2nd its like it never raped around the tree???


*wrapped 

The truck is in a totally different spot in the two pictures as well. It's probably just resting against the tree in the first one.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

That was a hard hit for sure. It looks like the second pic is pre-recovery and the first is after recovery has started. If you look you can see the tire drag marks in the first and the winch cable coming off the front of the truck. The plow could have rotated when the truck was initially moved.

After spending a lot of years in the TFD that wreck got someone hurt in my opinion. Even if there was an airbag and it might have deployed, that much deflection would have overcome the airbag. I have seen necks broke with less damage and people survive worse though.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Oxmow;1718957 said:


> I have seen necks broke with less damage and people survive worse though.


This is true.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1718215 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Do any of you guys know the business owner ?
> 
> ...


Hey DogPlow - I placed a call...left a message supporting them. I'll let you know if I get any call back or text...


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NBI Lawn;1718813 said:


> I hate the be a downer here but there is o way the driver made it out. That looks really nasty!


Never know the driver might have bailed out before the hit.

I was on a construction site about 5 or 6 years age, we had a young guy backing up on a stock pile with a mid 70's Cat 769B rock truck, the right rear set of duals got up against the edge and the truck did a 360 over the edge and landed on the driver side with a pretty hard impact. The cab was made out fiberglass and the truck had no seat belt. The young fella walked away from it surprisingly.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey everyone - I called the owner and sent our regards and he was grateful. Driver is in serious condition, had surgery for internal injuries, but looks like he will pull through. He said speed, ice and heavy load caused entire mishap. He thanked us for concern.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow that is some damage


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MajorDave;1719879 said:


> Hey everyone - I called the owner and sent our regards and he was grateful. Driver is in serious condition, had surgery for internal injuries, but looks like he will pull through. He said speed, ice and heavy load caused entire mishap. He thanked us for concern.


Very nice of you to do, although I bet you shocked the shinola out of him.

Glad to hear the driver will make it out ok. Hopefully this thread will be a blurb in the back of everyone's head who reads / sees the pix, as they're on the way to their next plowing job, to be careful out there, regardless of weather conditions, being its our responsibility to others around us for doing so.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

MajorDave;1719879 said:


> Hey everyone - I called the owner and sent our regards and he was grateful. Driver is in serious condition, had surgery for internal injuries, but looks like he will pull through. He said speed, ice and heavy load caused entire mishap. He thanked us for concern.


Glad to hear he made it through! I hope the very best for a full recovery!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1719903 said:


> Very nice of you to do, although I bet you shocked the shinola out of him.
> 
> Glad to hear the driver will make it out ok. Hopefully this thread will be a blurb in the back of everyone's head who reads / sees the pix, as they're on the way to their next plowing job, to be careful out there, regardless of weather conditions, being its our responsibility to others around us for doing so.


He did ask where I saw it! I told him someone took a pic and sent it to a buddy and then they posted it and we were all concerned...


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow hope the driver makes it okay.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

MajorDave;1720083 said:


> He did ask where I saw it! I told him someone took a pic and sent it to a buddy and then they posted it and we were all concerned...


Good to hear he made it out alive. Hope surgery goes well and he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MajorDave;1720083 said:


> He did ask where I saw it! I told him someone took a pic and sent it to a buddy and then they posted it and we were all concerned...


He must of been like how in the hell does someone on the east coast know WTF happened!

Well its good he survived!


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hope the driver makes it through ok. Also I may be wrong but if you look at the first pic with the truck away from the tree it looks like a wrecker winch cable just below whats left of the front bumper.


----------

